# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  "Atatürk ve Oğuz oğulları"

## axuliuma

"Atatürk ve Oğuz oğulları"ndan "Lan terbiyesizlik yapma"yağ...........Aslan Blut

Atatürk''ün "Asya''nın ortasında Oğuz oğulları, Avrupa''nın ortasında Oğuz oğulları" diye başlayan şiirinin hikayesini hepimiz merak ederiz. Atatürk''ün sınıf arkadaşı olan Mustafa Kemal Bey''in yazdığı şiirler Atatürk''e ait zannedilmiş, sonradan durum anlaşılmıştır. Ancak "Oğuz oğulları" şiirinin adı geçen Mustafa Kemal Bey''e ait olmadığı kesindir. 

Meğer şiirin hikayesini Sadi Borak "Atatürk ve Edebiyat" adlı kitabında yazmış. üzetleyerek nakledelim.

*** 
Atatürk, 1932 yılının Ekim ayı ortalarında İstanbul Valikonağı''nda düzenlenen bir sünnet törenindedir. Atatürk''ün sekiz ay önce bir başka toplantıda "edebiyat nedir?" sorusunu, sınava çekilmek gibi değerlendirerek "bilmiyorum" diye cevap veren İsmail Habib Sevük de davetliler arasındadır. 
Atatürk, Sevük''ü masasına çağırır. Sohbette dil konusu açılır. Atatürk, Sevük''e, içinde Arapça ve Acemce olmayan bir konuşma yapmasını önerir. Sevük de genç şairlerden birine ait Tuna hakkındaki şiirin bazı kelimelerini değiştirerek okur: 

Yelesi kabarmış atlarla değil 
Kötü bir trenle geçtim Tuna''dan 
Tuna''dan döneli bizim ordular 
Akmıyor, yerinde duruyor sular. 

Atatürk''ün "büyük Türk tarihinin uğultularıyla dolu olan kafası ''Tuna'' deyince kırlangıç cıvıltısı gibi o minik mısralarla yetinmiyor" ve diyor ki: 
-Bak Habib, darılmaca, marılmaca yok; bu şiir olmamış. 
-Evet efendimiz, olmamış. 
-Yoksa bu şiir senin değil mi? 
-Hayır efendimiz. 
Gazi ferahlamış gibi gülüyor: 
-Buna ayrıca memnun oldum. 
Duruyor, kadehinden bir yudum alıyor: 
-Al eline kalemi; Tuna''yı ben dikte edeceğim. 
Ve başlıyor, ağır ağır dikte etmeye. Hazırlıksız söylediği bu sözler "nazım şeklinde, nazımla nesir arası, bazı mısraları aruza bile uygun düşen, kafiyeler bazen tam, bazen yarım, bazen serbest ve kafiyesiz bir tarzda"dır. 
Dikte işi bittikten sonra Gazi, Sevük''e şöyle diyor: 
-Bunların şimdi veznine kafiyesine filan bakma; onları sen bir şekle koy. Ben yalnız fikri dikte ettirdim. Sen bunu yarın akşama kadar bir eser yapacaksın. 
İsmail Habib, "şimdi ne yapacağım?" der gibi Milli Eğitim Bakanı Reşit Galip Bey''in yüzüne bakar. Reşit Galip de bir uyarıda bulunur:
-Paşam, İsmail Habib Bey''in nazımda pek melekesi yoktur. 
Gazi ısrar eder: 
-Ben İsmail Habib''i bilirim. Nazım, nesir, yahut ikisi ortası; bunu istediği gibi çerçeveleyerek bir eser yapacak. 
İsmail Habib çaresizlik karşısında hemen işe koyulur ve "Tuna üstündeki Ses" başlığı altında Atatürk''ün dikte ettirdiği fikirlerle bir şiir meydana getirir. 
Atatürk, ne yazık ki bu taslağı görmemiştir. İsmail Habib Bey, defalarca Atatürk''ün makamında bulunmasına rağmen, devlet işleri görüşüldüğü için şiiri sunma imkanı bulamamıştır. Fakat sonradan ihtiyaten ikinci bir taslak daha yazmıştır. Sevük, "Yazılar vakıa benimdir, fakat ona üflenen nefes O''nun. Burada yazıya değil, O''nun aziz nefesinden sinen hatıranın vecdine bakmalı" demiştir. 
şiirin son şeklini Arif Kaptan, Türk Dili dergisinde "Atatürk ve Sanat" başlıklı yazısında yayınlamıştır. Sevük''ün ilk taslağı ile son şiir arasında fikir açısından fark yoktur. İkinci şiir daha derli topludur: 

Gafil, hangi üç asır, hangi on asır?
Tuna ezelden Türk diyarıdır.
Bilinen tarihler söylememiş bunu.
Kalkıyor örtüler; örtülen doğacak
Dinleyin sesini doğan tarihin:
Aydınlıkta karaltı, karaltıda şafak
Yalan tarihi görüp, doğru tarihe giden.
Asya''nın ortasında Oğuz oğulları
Avrupa''nın Alplerinde Oğuz oğulları
Doğu''dan çıkan biz, Batı''da yine biz,
Nerede olsa, ne olsa kendimizi biliriz.
Hep insanlar kendilerini bilseler
Bilinir o zaman ki hep biriz.
Türk sadece bir milletin adı değil,
Türk bütün adamların birliğidir.
Ey birbirine diş bileyen yığınlar,
Ey yığın yığın insan gafletleri,
Yırtılsın gözlerdeki gafletten perde 
Dünya o zaman görecek, hakikat nerede,
Hakikat nerede? 

*** 
Oğuz Kağan''ın, Bilge Kağan''ın, Türk destanlarının ve yazıtlarının, dolayısıyla ütüken adlı Göktürk başkentinin verdiği birlik mesajının, Türk çocuklarına öğretilmesini isteyen, bu doğrultuda milli eğitim politikasını belirleyen, Atatürk''tür. Türk çocuklarının birer "Yavrukurt" olarak yetiştirilmesini isteyen Atatürk''tür. 
Türk tarihinin ana hatlarını ortaya çıkaran, "tarihten önce de vardık" diyen ve çarpıtılmış insanlık tarihinin bütün gerçekleri ile tespit edilmesi halinde, Türk Milleti''nin mukadderatının değişeceğine inanan Atatürk''ün gösterdiği hedeflere ulaşılmış değildir. üstelik, 1940''lardan itibaren, Türkiye Atatürk''ün çizgisinden de çıkarılmıştır. 0 halde, öncelikli sorun Türkiye''nin Atatürk çizgisine yeniden oturtulmasıdır. 
Bakınız Türkiye''yi yönetenlerin seviyesi öyle düştü ki, Başbakan bile "Lan terbiyesizlik yapma, ananı da al git buradan" diye konuşabiliyor! 
Nereden nereye?

----------

